# Low profile mud set beads are here!!



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

After listening to the Drywall Community and working with our Engineers, Trim-Tex has developed a LOW PROFILE Mud Set Corner Bead and a LOW PROFILE Rigid Beads. Both beads use less mud but still maintain all of the great characteristics you've grown to love about Trim-Tex Rigid "High Impact" Vinyl Beads. Contact our customer service to get more info or a FREE sample today and let us know what you think. 847-679-3000 or www.trim-tex.com


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex TechSupport said:


> After listening to the Drywall Community and working with our Engineers, Trim-Tex has developed a LOW PROFILE Mud Set Corner Bead and a LOW PROFILE Rigid Beads. Both beads use less mud but still maintain all of the great characteristics you've grown to love about Trim-Tex Rigid "High Impact" Vinyl Beads. Contact our customer service to get more info or a FREE sample today and let us know what you think. 847-679-3000 or www.trim-tex.com


thanks for removing the I beam...I know the I beam makes the corner stronger but it was a pain sometimes.
I like the new change :thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Its gonna be an easier sell.:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

boco said:


> Its gonna be an easier sell.:yes:


Yep. I've tried the new ones and am sold on them. In my case, I'm switching from paper/metal.


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

Has anyone been using this slimline mudset? Nice low profile? Quick to coat up? I'm trying to get some to the UK seller, they have the non mudset version but the larger holes seemed to take a lot of coats as the mud kept shrinking back into them. I found myself having to do an extra cost to lose the circles. The mudset version looks like a winner. 
Can you get some to Marcus please Joe


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea Joe please get some 2 Marcus!!:thumbsup:


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

I finally got ahold of some of the mudset Cobra and I love it! The Cobra is starting to become a pretty big seller for us. I really like the niche bead too on soffit but it's time consuming. I am remodeling my office and I have Cobra, Niche, Jumbo Bullnose, regular 3/4" bullnose and some other decorative beads to showcase for customers. I kinda stole the idea from Trim Tex.:whistling2:


----------

